# knitmaster zippy 90 chunky knitting machine



## lisa.mwalker (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi does anyone have any advise on how I can use this machine? Every time I try to run the carriage across the needles in any position other than A they get pulled up to what seems to be a magnet and then get jammed. No matter what I do they jam every time. Please can anyone help?


----------



## Merrywitch (Feb 20, 2012)

Perhaps it's the Sponge Bar out of place - gently pull it out, and slowly reinsert it. (I don't know anything about the Zippy, but you should see something at the side. just above the needle bed - push it with a needle or something so you can pull it out yourself. (It may also need replacing - in which case.....expensive !!!)


----------



## iiwoody (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm with Merry...you're sponge bar has seen better days. If you bought the machine used, it may not even be there. Even with a bad sponge bar, the needles shouldn't pull up and out.


----------



## BevBadeaux (May 30, 2012)

Did it come with an instruction book? If not.........you can Google anything.........as it where to find an instruction book for the style and type of machine........


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

The magnet is there to open the latches as the carriage delivers the yarn into the hooks.

It sounds as if your sponge bar (also called the needle retainer bar) is flat or deteriorated. If you tip the machine forward, and the needles slide out all loosey-goosey, this is your culprit. They should not move around this way. A sponge bar in good condition holds the needles down into the correct position so you don't catch the latches in the carriage or drop stitches as you knit. The bar could also have been inserted upside down by the previous owner. Check to see if the sponge side of the bar is facing down on the top of the needles. If not, take it out, turn it over, and replace it sponge side down. While you've got it out, inspect the sponge to see if it's flattened down or deteriorating.

If you look at the side of the machine, you should see a channel just above the needles, at the front of the machine. I am not familiar with this particular model, but most machines are relatively the same. In the channel you should see the end of the sponge bar, usually a plastic end cap. You can push this through to the other side and pull it out. 

There are videos on the web explaining how to refurbish the original sponge with weather stripping or some other materials, because chances are, you will no longer be able to buy a new one from a dealer. You will need to uncrimp the ends of the bar, remove and possibly scrape out the remains of the old sponge, and then replace with new material.

Again, when you reinsert the sponge bar into the machine, be sure to put the sponge side down, facing the tops of the needles. As you work your way across the bed, press down on each group of needles with a ruler or selector tool so that the bar can pass over that group.

HTH


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

The Zippy 90 is very much like the Singer LK 100. The sponge bar is not encased in a metal tray like some of the other machines; it is a piece of sponge with ribbon (or something) covering it top and bottom.

I just bought an LK 100 and the sponge bar had to be replaced even before I could try the machine to see if it was working. So I made a sponge bar from foam I purchased at a JoAnns, but the needles still "collected" against the magnet. I finally figured out the sponge bar was too soft. So I replaced that soft-foam with a strip of 3/8 wide by 5/16 tall firm weather-strip covered with 5/8 inch satin ribbon.

You have to take the needles out to do this, but thats not hard to do. Also, I had 3 different strengths of weather-strip in case the one I chose was too firm. It worked out perfectly and now I can leave the needles in forward working position or holding position and knit whatever I want.

Turn the machine over and look at the slot under the needles; there is your sponge bar lurking just below the needles. The bar is not glued to the bottom of the channel; its just lying in there. Remove the needles and pull the sponge bar out. Pull back the paper covering the glue on the weather-strip and place your 5/8 inch ribbon over the glue with the edges hanging evenly over the sides of the weather-strip. Then place the strip ribbon-side up into the channel on the machine and using a toothpick, turn the edges of the ribbon down into the channel, thus covering the edges of the weather-strip to prevent the ribbon from curling up and allowing the glue to catch on the needles. I did discover that when pulling the needles out it helped to have the latches closed and when replacing them it facilitated their insertion when the latches are open.

I hope this solves your problem for you and enjoy your "new" machine! If you need patterns for the Zippy e-bay has a lovely set of sweaters for sale, made specifically for the Zippy 90.

Nancy


----------



## lisa.mwalker (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone you are all right. I will replace and try again.


----------



## bevedrley75 (Jan 1, 2013)

thank you so much for that information on the jamming zippy 90. i have turned mine over and the sponge has indeed gone off. can i use weather stripping to put this right?


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

you can do it yourself. go to this site and study it ..they tell how to do it
http://knittsings.com/how-to-make-a-knitting-machine-needle-retainer-sponge-bar-part-1-remove-the-old-and-clean-for-new/


----------



## chelle103 (Mar 27, 2016)

mine is doing take too, I need help x


----------

